
Saturday – a fun way to capture and share video (iOS) - surfingmalibu
https://itunes.apple.com/ca/app/saturday/id1242436347
======
subie
"Saturday is the best and most fun way to share video with your friends and
the world around you!"

Hmmm it'll take a lot to convince people of that. Downloaded it and so far
it's an alright copy of Snapchat with maybe one or two 'new' features.

